# 8 speed campy with 10 speed crankset?



## gukachu (Oct 11, 2005)

my friend is running full campy 8 speed on her bike and i'd like to switch out the cranks for lower gearing.. either to a compact or triple. i'm having trouble finding out if 9 or 10 speed cranks will work ok or if i have to track down 8 speed cranks? perhaps someone makes shims to space the chain rings out to work with 8 speed? 

anybody have experience with this? your feedback is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

8 & 9 are basically the same. The spider on a 10 is also the same. The big ring on a 10 sp is scalloped to move it closer to the small ring. Branford bike sells spacers to put it back to 8/9 sp spacing.

Spacers are here:
http://branfordbike.com/product-list/components-51/chainrings-88/

Article is here:
http://branfordbike.com/articles/chainrings-pg68.htm

Hope it helps.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

try it with a 9-speed chain. It improved shifting on a 7 speed freewheel, C record crankset setup. (7 and 8 speed freehubs have the same sprocket spacing). It may also work fine on a 10 speed crankset. I'd give it a try.

Also if the BB is 111mm, then Centaur square compact cranks will bolt right on. Chorus or Record would need a 102mm BB.


----------



## gukachu (Oct 11, 2005)

excellent, thanks guys!


----------

